# Heat Pressing problem on Rabbbit Skins 100% infant tee



## Promohound (May 11, 2017)

Hi Guys, for some reason when heat pressing a Jet Pro SS sheet on a Rabbit Skin 100% infant tee it never releases properly and ruins the shirt. Have done tons of Gilden tees no problem? Any thought or ideas. Thanks


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

I press it with my DK20 30 seconds at 350 then peel it cold ( cold peel is not recommended for JPSS) then I repress it with silicon paper for 10 seconds and stretch it.


----------

